# ..



## gk fotografie (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Watchful (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like fractals to me. You would not want to cut those slivers and cane them in, trust me.


----------



## KenC (Mar 24, 2016)

Interesting stuff.  Is Corel Painter available only for Windows?


----------

